# cannot get BIOS on startup



## fippkapp (Feb 12, 2000)

I am tinkering with an old Packed-in-Hell 486-SUX. !!







Has 12 MB RAM. 340 MB HD. I have reformatted the HD and re-installed MS DOS 6.2. I will be installing WIN 3.1, but I want to review the BIOS info. The system will not accept F1 or anything else on startup - it just boots right to DOS. Any help?


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

If is is using the Pheonix bios, try pressing Ctrl+Alt+S after the memory check/report at the flashing cursor.


----------



## fippkapp (Feb 12, 2000)

Once again, you guys are right on! This worked great. PS any idea if there is an upgrade to the BIOS and where to get it? Thanks


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

You could try the PB site however i think the gave up on the "Legend" computer long ago. I know last year i tried to look up information on a PB Legend 700 and tye did not even admit ever making it. The following link is to a site that was of some help.
http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Lakes/8774/


----------



## Ari (Aug 27, 1999)

Try this site here,

OOOps, never mind was the same site Paul gave a link to.

Been awhile since I visited there (except just now to make sure the site was still active), if you can't find the info on Packard Bell that you need there (or at one of his links) then you probably won't find it anywhere.

------------------
If I stuff Viagra in my floppy drive, will it become a HARD drive ?

[This message has been edited by Ari (edited 05-16-2000).]


----------

